# Thinking about plants, no idea where to start



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I have a few tanks, few different cichlids. Im thinking it may be time to start using plants soon. My tanks have PH between 7.6-7.8. I use african cichlid mix in the tanks with 7.8, and regular sand in the tanks with 7.6. I keep the temp in all of them 80f. I have 2 german blue rams, jack dempsey, green terror, convict, firemouth, electric yellow lab, red zebra, powder blue scolofi, jewel, acei, kenyi, demesoni. Obviously not everyones in the same tank however, im hoping to find 1 type of plant i can use in any tank. Just incase something doesnt work in one tank i can put it in another. Plus since im new to plants id like to keep it simple until i learn them.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Forgot to add, all tanks are running marineland led hoods with night(blue) and day settings.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the PAR rating of your bulbs/fixtures?

I'd start with java fern and/or anubias.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> What is the PAR rating of your bulbs/fixtures?
> 
> I'd start with java fern and/or anubias.


Looks like 990 in each hood according to this:
http://www.marineland.com/~/media/UPG/M ... ok_v5.ashx


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which fixture do you have?


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Its the led hood, this one:

http://www.marineland.com/products/aqua ... hoods.aspx


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Most of the fish in that list will tear/consume plants. The only ones I can think of, off the top of my head, that would work for all of them are anubias and java ferns, though even they wont be completely ignored.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I think your better off just making a planted tank separately. Those fish will destroy what ever you plant in that tank lol. If you can pull it off, my hat is off to you.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Figures lol Well they are not all in the same tanks. Im just hoping if one tank has issues it can go in the others. Could i use it in the hospital tank? Or would meds disturb the plants?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I've read that plants can absorb meds, but i've read otherwise too. I guess it depends on the meds, or plants maybe. At the same time i've seen meds kill plants too. I'd just keep a hospital tank bare, and bare bottomed, and just pick up a cheap used tank to start a planted tank with.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Thats true, i could get a 10 gallon cheap. I assume they dont need much filtration either


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If it's just plants, then yeah, no filtration. Just water movement, they do need water circulation. One way or another you'll have snails in the plant tank too, but they have barely any bio-load. It does get addictive i warn you as fish keeping is. I decided to get serious into planted tanks last December in a single tank, now i have everything planted.

I gave away 12 freezer bags of trimmings last night to a buddy of mine. Which brings up another fun aspect, trading plants with people locally. Just do your research on substrate. Planted tanks are a science of their own


----------

